# Battery discharging faster than it can be charged



## scriz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm on GummyNex 0.5.5 with newest Imo kernel. I noticed this on 0.5.0 also, but let it go.

When my phone is plugged in via USB and I'm doing ANYTHING on it, the battery continues to discharge. The only way I can charge the phone in a reasonable amount of time is to turn the phone off.

What the hell?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Plug it in to the wall?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## knyghtryda (Sep 15, 2011)

This is normal and happens on every modern smartphone. Charging + doing stuff > 500mA which is what USB provides. Plug it into the wall charger is the solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scriz (Aug 15, 2011)

No this does not happen on "any modern smart phone." Its never happened on any other phone that I've owned. I had my wifes iPhone plugged into another USB port on the same computer and while hers was charging away mine was decreasing. Over approximately an hour and a half hers completely charged and mine was at 11%. Now its currently at 14%.


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

It was a bad kernel in 0.5.5 even though it was supposed to have fixed the problem. Now there is 0.5.6 with a newer kernel.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

pcm2a said:


> It was a bad kernel in 0.5.5 even though it was supposed to have fixed the problem. Now there is 0.5.6 with a newer kernel.


Exactly what this guy said. Im on 0.5.6 and around 8 hours of 4G at 39%

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm on AOKP with francos kernel plugged into the wall charger and I watched the battery go from 4 to 3 to 2 to 1 to 0 in about 3 minutes.
It was hilarious and horrifying.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I've also noticed this when charging via USB. Sucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

scriz said:


> No this does not happen on "any modern smart phone." Its never happened on any other phone that I've owned. I had my wifes iPhone plugged into another USB port on the same computer and while hers was charging away mine was decreasing. Over approximately an hour and a half hers completely charged and mine was at 11%. Now its currently at 14%.


Your wife's iPhone doesn't have a 4.65 inch screen or 4g either.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Happened on my D1, Dinc, & now Gnex.


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

poontab said:


> Happened on my D1, Dinc, & now Gnex.


Mine too.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------

